# What Routine Change Helped You Make Bigger Gains?



## Robinio (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey,

Just wondering what the single most important change you made to see results (ignoring dietary change). So, it could be frequency, volume, exercise selection, rep ranges etc.

For example, some say they trained for years with nothing to show, simply spinning their wheels, then moving to lower rep range and heavier weight (4 - 8 reps) changed everything. Others say that working in higher rep ranges gave them the most gains.

Regarding exercises, I've heard people mention better gains when they incorporated more supersets and worked more on getting a "pump"

Some people seem to suddenly start making gains when they simplify their routines, and others when they start mixing it up to keep the muscle "guessing" (which has never sat right with me)

Interested to hear people's stories!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Robinio said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering what the single most important change you made to see results (ignoring dietary change). So, it could be frequency, volume, exercise selection, rep ranges etc.
> 
> ...


 That would be the tren, nothing to do with some magical routine change or special exercise that no one else knows about.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Working out in all rep ranges, my best decision ever rather than sticking to one rep range. Not saying it doesn't work.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

531 boring but big with alternating lifts

Example:

Day 1 squat 531, deadlift 5x10, leg extension 3x12

Day 3 deadlift 531, squat 5x10, leg curl 3x12


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Increasing volume.

For chest specifically, switching from flat to decline pressing.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

sleeping better


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Consistency


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I started using Dorian Yates methods about a year and a half into my training. Before that I was just bumbling from one routine to another, punching the workout card so to speak, making decent gains but nothing spectacular - but once I started lowering my volume and focusing my efforts around one all-out set and pushing for progressive overload every workout, my gain-rate increased massively. I haven't always stuck to this training style, but it taught me a lot of things that subsequently made my approach to training and routine planning as a whole a LOT more efficient. I learned what failure training really was, and through more research I also learned that I'd always get results out of my training routine whatever set/rep routine I chose (assuming diet, sleep etc. are all good) as long as firstly, I adjusted the intensity to balance with the volume and establishing a solid method of progressive overload compatible with the chosen set/rep scheme; and secondly that I established what exercises work well for me and what ones don't. I also gradually figured out that fussing over what rep range to stick to is futile when you can do all of them, either within the same workout, or with heavy and light days on high frequency routines, or through some sort of periodisation.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Periodization. Sticking with mostly the same movements but varying frequency, volume, rep ranges and loads fairly frequently and in an organized fashion. I don't necessarily believe that such an approach does anything magical in itself, but it does seem to help consistency, help prevent burnout and plateauing, and help ensure that all rep ranges and relative loads are covered without trying to do too much all at once.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

When I started focusing on compounds.

And then when I started doing heavier low rep sets.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

It's to do with doing something different what your body is not used to. Say if you been training heavy for years your workouts become pointless other than maintaining, you just won't produce protien synthesis anymore because your body creates a buffer which stops your muscles from creating high protein synthesis. But if you do something that your not used to your body will stop producing the buffer that hinders your protein synthesis after workouts


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> It's to do with doing something different what your body is not used to. Say if you been training heavy for years your workouts become pointless other than maintaining, you just won't produce protien synthesis anymore because your body creates a buffer which stops your muscles from creating high protein synthesis. But if you do something that your not used your body will stop producing the buffer that hinders your protein synthesis after workouts


 Variety can definitely be useful but I'd be astonished if you hadn't just made up that stuff about your body producing a buffer that hinders protein synthesis. I've never seen or heard about any research showing this...


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Variety can definitely be useful but I'd be astonished if you hadn't just made up that stuff about your body producing a buffer that hinders protein synthesis. I've never seen or heard about any research showing this...


 I actually read that it does


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> I actually read that it does


 I'll be interested to see any evidence you can post to prove your point but I remain very sceptical.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll add that one reason I'm sceptical of a rep-range dependent 'buffer' substance being produced is that at the motor unit level there really isn't any difference in what happens to stimulate muscle growth. The following video discusses this for anyone interested. Also, if this buffer really did exist I'd expect Eric Helms to know about it, and yet he made no mention of this in the discussion.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

When I ditched the music on my cassette player and just listened to the following 5 words on repeat

lift this or you'll die

amazing what fear can do


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> It's to do with doing something different what your body is not used to. Say if you been training heavy for years your workouts become pointless other than maintaining, you just won't produce protien synthesis anymore because your body creates a buffer which stops your muscles from creating high protein synthesis. But if you do something that your not used to your body will stop producing the buffer that hinders your protein synthesis after workouts


 You high bro?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jordan08 said:


> You high bro?


 No why?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'll be interested to see any evidence you can post to prove your point but I remain very sceptical.


 I can't find what I read but it makes sense. We get used to everything, like drugs where we need more and more to get these drugs to work. Makes sense considering we don't make anymore muscle gains after years of training and what makes muscle gains it's protein synthesis, protein synthesis rises after training so if we aren't any longer making gains it means we are no longer creating bigger protien synthesis after training as your body creates a buffer that reduces it. This happens after years of training the only thing you can do to battle it is change your training style or like you said volume


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'll add that one reason I'm sceptical of a rep-range dependent 'buffer' substance being produced is that at the motor unit level there really isn't any difference in what happens to stimulate muscle growth. The following video discusses this for anyone interested. Also, if this buffer really did exist I'd expect Eric Helms to know about it, and yet he made no mention of this in the discussion.


 No one knows everything though


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> No one knows everything though


 No but the chances of Eric Helms not being aware of something as significant and fundamental as you are suggesting is extraordinarily small.

Have you watched the video?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> I can't find what I read but it makes sense. We get used to everything, like drugs where we need more and more to get these drugs to work. Makes sense considering we don't make anymore muscle gains after years of training and what makes muscle gains it's protein synthesis, protein synthesis rises after training so if we aren't any longer making gains it means we are no longer creating bigger protien synthesis after training as your body creates a buffer that reduces it. This happens after years of training the only thing you can do to battle it is change your training style or like you said volume


 You claimed something different though. That the body stops responding to one particular rep range by creating some sort of buffer substance that reduces MPS, and that by switching to a different rep range this process could be reversed to increase MPS again. This is what I am extremely sceptical about.

It's an interesting but different question as to what makes it harder to continue to make progress over time, assuming productive training. One factor is that as you progress and you get stronger it just becomes harder to repeatedly generate an overloading stimulus - in that the weight and volume required to do so just pushes the limit of what you're physically capable of doing and recovering from. It could also be that completing such a workout means you end up pushing your body's recovery capabilities simply to repair/recover, and so there is little to no capacity left over to support growth. Another factor could be the limitations of an individuals digestive system to absorb the required nutrients. This isn't something I've looked into though.


----------



## Robinio (Jun 1, 2018)

dtlv said:


> Periodization. Sticking with mostly the same movements but varying frequency, volume, rep ranges and loads fairly frequently and in an organized fashion. I don't necessarily believe that such an approach does anything magical in itself, but it does seem to help consistency, help prevent burnout and plateauing, and help ensure that all rep ranges and relative loads are covered without trying to do too much all at once.


 This is what I'm thinking. I was looking more into the rest periods and how shorter and longer rest can benefit different aspects of training.

I find if I switch which exercises I'm doing, my lifts are almost back to where they started when I return. So I'm using the main compound moves, and some accessory moves which I actually enjoy, and simply going to change the rep ranges and rest times every few weeks or so.

I started doing this only a couple of weeks ago, and it is the biggest change I've seen in my physical appearance.

Would also be good to hear any advice on what might not work with this routine, so here is an example of what I have started doing:

*Back week 1 and 2:*

Deadlift - 4 sets of 6 - 8 reps, 2.5 - 3 minutes rest

Wide grip pull ups - 4 sets of 8 - 10 reps, 2 - 2.5 minutes rest

T-bar Rows - 3 sets of 10 - 12 reps, 1 - 2 minutes rest

Barbell Shrugs - 2 sets of 15 - 20 reps, 45 - 60 seconds rest

*Back week 3 and 4:*

Deadlift - 4 sets of 8 - 10 reps, 2 - 2.5 minutes rest

Wide grip pull ups - 3 sets of 10 - 12 reps, 1 - 2 minutes rest

T-bar Rows - 2 sets of 15 - 20 reps, 45 - 60 seconds rest

Barbell Shrugs - 4 sets of 6 - 8 reps, 2.5 - 3 minutes rest

During the course of 8 weeks, I would have incorporated all the rep ranges I need for hypertrophy, with a range of rest periods, and then can start back again, with the idea that I'll be lifting heavier on all the lifts.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I changed from a bro split to an upper lower split about 4 months agao, never grew this much before - its great.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Texas Method improve my strength and size


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rsd147 said:


> Texas Method improve my strength and size


 Have you got a spreadsheet that works mate?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The plan you can stick to is the best plan.

So many people chop and change all the time and wonder why they don't get results.


----------



## Robinio (Jun 1, 2018)

Smitch said:


> The plan you can stick to is the best plan.
> 
> So many people chop and change all the time and wonder why they don't get results.


 My problem is I always want to try something out to see if it works. I guess everyone has that problem in a sense: when you first start out, you can gain size doing pretty much anything. Then gains start to slow, so you mix stuff up.

Psychologically, progress isn't as great so you get it in your head that what you're doing might not be so good, so change it up again.

It also takes time to find the thing that "works" for you, and the thing which you can stick to and enjoy.

That's why I was interested to know what that "one thing" was that helped you realise your best gains.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Robinio said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering what the single most important change you made to see results...
> 
> Interested to hear people's stories!


 Upgraded my attitude; that was the single most important change I made to see positive results. No one wants to hear it, and the evidence is writ large on this and other forums. Were you aware that the "Motivation & Sports Psychology" section of the forum is usually ranked last (based on posts), when compared with all other forum topics?



Robinio said:


> *What Routine Change Helped You Make Bigger Gains?* So, it could be frequency, volume, exercise selection, rep ranges etc.


 All that you've mentioned falls under the category of "tools" that we have at our disposal. However I know of but one Master that truly has the ability to master all these tools and more, and that is my attitude. All elite bodybuilders have the right attitude to see them through, not only the good times, but more so the rough times. People wanna know the "secret" to your steroid cycle, or perhaps it's that Russian system you're following, or that "incredible" program that most all Champion bodybuilders follow, and on we go.

I stick with and rely on none other than my number one tool, the Master tool that controls all other tools, and funnily enough, you and I (potentially) have in our possession that same exact tool: our mind, that most powerful tool, where success in the gym (and outside it) depends on us focusing its power on whatever it is that we're involved in ..., smashing it in the gym is but only one small part of its incredible capabilities to see that you get the job well done.

I do realise (that at times), answering questions in the manner that I do, makes me "unusual/different", and most probably ticks some members off. I make no apology for that, as I truly believe, and I'm convinced beyond a shadow of a doubt, that we could place all that we know about building muscles on one hand, and place one's attitude/mindset on the other, and the positive/wining attitude would always win over all else.

With the right attitude, you can make all the other tools work in your favour, and with the wrong attitude, not even the best of the best methods and tools would do anything for you, long term.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

^^^ completely agree, the best tools you can use in this game (imo) are extremely simple, so id say...

1. Periodisation- however you implement it..... its essential, so it helps to understand it and make the most out of it.

2. Volume- for some it can be a reduction that gets them results, for me.... definitely an increase.... and at certain points in my training cycle WAAAAY more than i ever thought i could benefit from...

3. Get stronger- loads of ways to approach it, one way to achieve it...so consistently strive for it...

4. Frequency- @Ultrasonic always mentions it and the guy makes a lot of sense.... im just now starting to experiment with increasing frequency beyond my usual boundaries so we'll see how i can make it work....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Robinio said:


> This is what I'm thinking. I was looking more into the rest periods and how shorter and longer rest can benefit different aspects of training.
> 
> I find if I switch which exercises I'm doing, my lifts are almost back to where they started when I return. So I'm using the main compound moves, and some accessory moves which I actually enjoy, and simply going to change the rep ranges and rest times every few weeks or so.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the late reply, been offline.

The best answer is to 'try it and see'. What you are basically doing there is a form of Undulating Periodization, where you alternate different approaches between sessions. In my experience that can work well.

I also like your exercise selections and rep ranges. One key point about periodization of this kind is that, if hypertrophy is the main goal, then you need to be sure each set (whatever it's rep range) is taken either to failure of very close to failure. Sometimes people following an undulating program will go close enough to failure on their lower rep/heavier load days but not go as close to failure on their higher rep/lighter load days. Sometimes you see it the other way around too, but keeping the proximity to failure equal on each day is crucial to making such a program work - unless we are talking about an intentional back off phase of course.


----------



## Glow (Dec 21, 2018)

Although people are different, I agree with you that certain changes can result in better changes. Particularly regular training. I used to train for four consecutive days until I interacted with a friend's trainer. He told me that the body needs to recover before I hit the gym again. I decided to start alternating training and resting. Look at my schedule: I train on Monday, rest on Tuesday, train on Wednesday, rest on Thursday and hit the gym running on Friday and Saturday. I can confess I have seen a lot of changes. My body feels more energized and I feel perfect my friend. For some good reasons, I have avoided steroids and I think I am doing better.


----------

